# ***OFFICIAL*** Demian Maia vs. Jake Shields Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight*
























​


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm not sure what to expect in this fight. Maia has been rag dolling strong wrestlers at 170, but Shields is good at winning ugly. I could see him trying to press Maia up against the cage for five rounds and making this a boring grinder. That being said, I'll still pick Maia to win. He's good at getting guys down from the clinch, and he's proven that at 170, someone being a better wrestler than him means nothing. What he did to Fitch and Story can't be overlooked. Fitch is a seasoned grinder who has imposed his wrestling on many great fighters at 170, and Story is a very strong wrestler himself and Maia made them both look otherwise.

This will be an interesting match up.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I got Maia and probably easy.

But Shields is know to surprise in these moments and may win a crappy striking contest.

But gotta go with Brazil in Brazil.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Maia takes it.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Maia vs Fitch 2.0


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm pulling for this fight to be a grappling match on the matt. I think Shields is being overlooked a little. I think Shields will make this a good fight. I hope Shields wins this, but I think its 60/40 for Maia to win


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't think Maia will submit Shields. I see this one going the distance. I just hope if Shields does win, it's not a snoozer.

I'd say 60/40 Maia is about right. It being in Brazil helps his case.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Shields might not always be an exciting fighter, but he is a great JJ guy and yes Maia is better, but Shields is good enough to hang with Maia on the ground in a MMA match.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

It's hard for me to count Shields out, the guy finds ways to win, even though they may not always be exciting. Maia has been absolutely monstrous at 170 though, so I'm looking to him for a great finish in a great fight.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Maia big favorite for me.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Maia wins easily. He's the better grappler by far and has been dominating grapplers at 170. Meanwhile Shields grappling has been completely underwhelming in the UFC and while he may be a good bjj guy he isn't ADCC champion caliber. Maia is one of the best in the world at what he does. Shields has not come close to proving that he is anywhere near that caliber.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

This fight will likely be awful and then they will both gas and it will be doubly awful. Hopefully pillowhands loses.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> This fight will likely be awful and then they will both gas and it will be doubly awful. Hopefully pillowhands loses.


Which one is pillowhands? Is it Maia? Because if that's the case this fight needs to be called the sleep over. Jake brought the blanket and Maia's got the pillows

Also just now realized this is five rounds....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

this might be the most talented and most boring cage fight ever


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Odd that they gave him Shields as sort of a display fight to maybe get him next in line. Hey Shields may be able to neutralize him. I mean hell, if Maia can easily grapple Fitch then he should be able to do it to SHields. But Shields probably can survive like Fitch. Totally controlling a guy with no sub finish isn't a great way to display Maia. He needs to take home a slick sub so people can get excited about his prospects for the belt.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Shields hasn't been the same since his father passed. He looks lost without having him in his corner. Hopefully he's got a good team he can allow his head to trust in like his dad. Otherwise and most likely Maia will put him away in the first 3 rounds. I'd actually like to see Maia get the win chalk up another couple then get GSP. I'd be interested to see how GSP would deal with Maia's submission game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Which one is pillowhands? Is it Maia? Because if that's the case this fight needs to be called the sleep over. Jake brought the blanket and Maia's got the pillows
> 
> Also just now realized this is five rounds....
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Jake is forever pillowhands. Maia doesn't have much pop either so maybe his hands are more like stiff and dense pillows and Jake's are soft and fluffy ones. 

Yeah the 5 round thing is why I said it would get doubly awful. Jake is probably too good to get subbed, there won't be a knockout, and they both have mediocre cardio.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Odd that they gave him Shields as sort of a display fight to maybe get him next in line. Hey Shields may be able to neutralize him. I mean hell, if Maia can easily grapple Fitch then he should be able to do it to SHields. But Shields probably can survive like Fitch. Totally controlling a guy with no sub finish isn't a great way to display Maia. He needs to take home a slick sub so people can get excited about his prospects for the belt.


Disagree. Who GSP finishes being the champion?
What Maia has been doing to strong grapplers at 170 is pretty impressive and if he ragdolls Shields he should be put to fight GSP right away (or JH, who knows?).

I want to see Maia vs GSP badly.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Which one is pillowhands? Is it Maia? Because if that's the case this fight needs to be called the sleep over. Jake brought the blanket and Maia's got the pillows
> 
> Also just now realized this is five rounds....
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I have a lot of good references in my head that influence me to believe Maia *should* win this.

I also know what Shields can do when hes on point. I have a gut feeling this is going to be a good fight and Shields very possibly could pull it out. He could also get steamrolled.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't see any way that Maia loses this aside from DQ (which is highly unlikely)


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Disagree. Who GSP finishes being the champion?
> What Maia has been doing to strong grapplers at 170 is pretty impressive and if he ragdolls Shields he should be put to fight GSP right away (or JH, who knows?).
> 
> I want to see Maia vs GSP badly.


,

It is impressive in what he did to Fitch. But what I am talking about is to sell the thought that GSP has a real challenger, they are going to need a sub. Obviously Maia is a top notch BJJ players and if he can't sub GSP no one can (besides Matt Hughes). I'd love to see Maia vs. GSP should he sub or decision Shields. But a submission win here would really make it a big time fight. Grappling a slippery, athletic, wrestler like GSP is different than Fitch or Shields.

That is why I say it is odd that they matched these 2 up. Shields doens't have a lot of momentum as most believe he has failed to look as good as people expected in teh UFC. And a guy with his skillset, doesn't leave much openings for Maia to really finish the fight. You and me might love the idea of Maia/GSP. But Joe Public won't. Watching highlights of Maia have their backs for extended periods of time. 3 years ago Fitch/SHields wins would have held much more praise.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GSP probably jabs Maia into oblivion if they fight, but I'd love to see Maia get his shot.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> ,
> 
> It is impressive in what he did to Fitch. But what I am talking about is to sell the thought that GSP has a real challenger, they are going to need a sub. Obviously Maia is a top notch BJJ players and if he can't sub GSP no one can (besides Matt Hughes). I'd love to see Maia vs. GSP should he sub or decision Shields. But a submission win here would really make it a big time fight. Grappling a slippery, athletic, wrestler like GSP is different than Fitch or Shields.
> 
> That is why I say it is odd that they matched these 2 up. Shields doens't have a lot of momentum as most believe he has failed to look as good as people expected in teh UFC. And a guy with his skillset, doesn't leave much openings for Maia to really finish the fight. You and me might love the idea of Maia/GSP. But Joe Public won't. Watching highlights of Maia have their backs for extended periods of time. 3 years ago Fitch/SHields wins would have held much more praise.


Agree. Hope it happens anyway, because Maia is not getting any younger. GSP is a strong dude, but Maia came down in weight for a reason. Now he can use his skill set while giving up the size disadvantage he had at 185. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Excited for this fight. I see Maia winning, he's on such a good run right now with a lot of momentum, and Shields really isn't that dangerous standing or on the ground (on the ground with Maia).

Maia is the guy I have in my mind beating GSP if anyone does with the current guys in the diviison. I know Hendricks has power but GSP has faced a lot of guys with power, he's really good at picking his shots and playing the safe/control/decision game. Where as I can visualize Maia grabbing a hold of GSP and dragging him to the ground like he did Fitch, just with raw technique and being such a big guy at MW.

Can't wait to see what happens here and where Maia goes after this (if he wins).


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Agree. Hope it happens anyway, because Maia is not getting any younger. GSP is a strong dude, but Maia came down in weight for a reason. Now he can use his skill set while giving up the size disadvantage he had at 185.


seriously, maia was so dwarfed in size in the middleweight division; i thought he looked like a lightweight when next to anderson.

shields is/was/always will be laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame. he was a lame strikeforce champion and he will never get up to the level of skill needed to be a ufc champion. i hope he gets tapped into unconsciousness.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

This really is just a shockingly bad UFC card, and I'm getting tired of the watered down cards in general.

I'll take Maia.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

I really like Maia because he reminds me of myself. Good on the ground and crappy on the feet, although he improved his striking game. But skill wise, compared to me Maia is on a different level 

Maia is going for the title!


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm one of the few taking Jake Shields in this fight. I just see him out pointing Maia, I expect it to be a close fight but I think Shields will be more busy on the feet and the grappling should be a stalemate perhaps with Shields spending more time on top.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Maia isn't losing this IMO.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I just hope it goes to the ground...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I just hope it goes to the ground...


If doesn't go to the ground, Shields will get a brand new backpack.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I am a huge fan of both of these guys, more so Shields. I think its going to be a more competitive fight than most seem to think


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think this fight will be competitive but believe Maia holds the edge on the ground. Not taking anything away from Shields, but I have a feeling he'll get tapped or lose a decision. But if Jake wins, he'll do it with superior control. Highly doubt he'll be able to submit Maia.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Jake Shields all the way here. He pulls off the upset and takes this one.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think what we'll see is Shields taking Maia's back. Then Maia will reverse it and work from his guard. I very much would like to see a ground game battle vs a horrid striking match. Jake always seems off balance when he's striking. Just really clumsy the way he strikes and goes for takedowns. Good person, wish em all the best. But Maia is the more decorated grappler.


----------



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow the vote total doesn't really show how close this fight really is. Neither guy has the power to even make the other guy blink. Shield's winning should surprise anyone.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Maia is generally a much better fighter than Shields so it definitely would surprise me if Shields won...

He isn't too impressive as a fighter.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Maia is generally a much better fighter than Shields so it definitely would surprise me if Shields won...
> 
> He isn't too impressive as a fighter.


I don't understand how anyone can even come up with that assessment. Jake has had the better MMA career.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Impressive plays no factor in winning or losing fights, and Jake has won a lot of fights against top flight competition. He has the tools to make a fight out of this regardless of the odds or how impressed some people are by him. I think Maia has neutralizing abilities to Jake's best strengths though, but on the feet, with these two, it could get silly fast.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

OU said:


> I don't understand how anyone can even come up with that assessment. Jake has had the better MMA career.


Jake Shields' best win in the UFC is a highly controversial decision against Martin Kampmann.

Needless to say, his ability is greatly overstated.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Jake Shields' best win in the UFC is a highly controversial decision against Martin Kampmann.
> 
> Needless to say, his ability is greatly overstated.


His overall wins in MMA are better then Maia's. He has also held a major MMA title. It's not debatable really, Jake has had the more successful career to this point.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Beating up mid level fighters in XC and SF isn't too impressive .

His buddy Nick Diaz is pretty much in the same boat.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Going with Maia.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Beating up mid level fighters in XC and SF isn't too impressive .
> 
> His buddy Nick Diaz is pretty much in the same boat.


Those letters on the glove don't always tell the whole story. Jake has win over high level fighters. There is no way anyone can honestly think Maia has had a better career to this point. It's just incorrect.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

OU said:


> Wow the vote total doesn't really show how close this fight really is. Neither guy has the power to even make the other guy blink. Shield's winning should surprise anyone.


Maia Might not be very technical but ask fighters if he hits hard and get back to me on this statement. Sonnen isn't the first fighter to say he didnt expect to be hit so hard by Maia. 

Shields doesn't have power but he's got sound fundamentals though, more so than he's given credit for anyway. I think Jake wants this fight standing and on the cage so he can work the clinch and control.

Maia I think wants top control on the ground or to kickbox and catch Shields with something, he certainly doesn't want to pull guard in this one or start from bottom. Jake might not be a "better" BJJ practitioner but he's on the same level and when your opponent is that skilled you just dont give up advantageous positions. 

I think he could catch Jake standing but I dont think he can fitch him. This could be a slow fight that favors Jake or a fast paced fight that favors Maia either way im watching!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

OU said:


> Those letters on the glove don't always tell the whole story. Jake has win over high level fighters. There is no way anyone can honestly think Maia has had a better career to this point. It's just incorrect.


Yeah because clearly the Paul Daley's and Nick Thompson's of the world that Shields was beating on CBS are super high level.

What's his best win during that run, Robbie Lawler? Old ass, non roided , weight drained Hendo with a bad back?

:laugh:


At least Maia, for all of his inconsistency at 185 has a ton of uncontroversial if not dominant wins over several top or quality fighters in their primes and in the UFC.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Yah, more and more we're seeing how non-UFC accolades come at a severely reduced value. Jake hasn't proven a thing in UFC; you might as well say X player is great because he won championships in the minor leagues (but not quite).

I get that he had a nice run and putting Henderson on your list is great notch. I don't like to tarnish figher's wins but that one does seem a little less impressive considering context.

Maia has had a line of solid wins in the big show and looked fairly dominant doing it.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> ... but on the feet, with these two, it could get silly fast.


and the winner by sissy slap fight.....


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah because clearly the Paul Daley's and Nick Thompson's of the world that Shields was beating on CBS are super high level.
> 
> What's his best win during that run, Robbie Lawler? Old ass, non roided , weight drained Hendo with a bad back?
> 
> ...


Weight drained, injured or not Henderson still destroyed him with a right and Jake stood up to it. So if this stays standing Jake will win the worst fight of all time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Just because he can't take a punch, doesn't mean he can give one. I give Maia the edge in striking as well as grappling.

Taking the H-Bomb is impressive. It doesn't mean you have good standup though. It means you have a good chin.

Shields has since been TKO.... which may show his chin is depleting.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Weight drained, injured or not Henderson still destroyed him with a right and Jake stood up to it. So if this stays standing Jake will win the worst fight of all time.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He didn't "stand up to it" he was just about knocked out and held on due to shitty finishing.


Maia doesn't need to knock him out anyway, all he has to do is punch him in the face more than he gets jabbed or straight kicked or whatever...however Im sure their will be heavy grappling in this fight one or the other.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Please, no K1 Maia vs Glory Shields. ray02:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I would like Shields to win, but I feel like Maia is going to pull it off. But if Jake pulls the ace out of his sleeve and manages to get a sub, I'll be jumping for joy. Know a lot of guys think he's boring as hell, but hope he pulls a rabbit out of his hat!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

WAR Maia!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Worse than Silva v Hamil?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I love that this is 5 rounds.

10-9 Maia.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

That's the guy who is supposed to be too much on the ground for GSP?

Shields kicks are so bad, how is he a pro fighter?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I love that this is 5 rounds.
> 
> 10-9 Maia.


I scored it for Maia as well but the awful judges probably gave it to Shields because he was ontop at the end.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

10-10.

Those overlooking Shield's grappling skills should reassess.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Both of these guys are going to be terribly gassed in the fourth and fifth if it goes that far.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Looking like Shields will ground this one out.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> Both of these guys are going to be terribly gassed in the fourth and fifth if it goes that far.


I don't know how it won't. Who's going to finish.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I wonder if Maia is tired already...


Hm.

19-19


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

20-19 Shields.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> I scored it for Maia as well but the awful judges probably gave it to Shields because he was ontop at the end.


You'd have to be laughably incompetent to score that round for Shields.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Godamm that reversal was slick.

I think Shields has Maia's number


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

What an amazing reversal.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Maia needs to try and get up this round. He was winning the first half.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> You'd have to be laughably incompetent to score that round for Shields.


It's MMA.

Jake is winning this fight. Maia is content to lay on his back and do nothing. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Shields is doing good, this could be a perfect night for me


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

29-28 Maia.

Maia should just scramble more on the ground...too content to look for triangles.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Man what a reversal. if there was ever a key turning point in a round, that was it.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

30-28 Shields


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> It's MMA.
> 
> Jake is winning this fight. Maia is content to lay on his back and do nothing.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And Shields is content to lay on Maia's chest and do nothing...hence he's losing to the guy actually getting in offense


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> And Shields is content to lay on Maia's chest and do nothing...hence he's losing to the guy actually getting in offense


Who has ever won the fight when on their back?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

So sick of seeing Tate's face appear in the corner of my screen.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> And Shields is content to lay on Maia's chest and do nothing...hence he's losing to the guy actually getting in offense


He's not losing you knob. What are you, a Brazilian judge?

Brazil can boo all it wants. Maia is getting outclassed on the ground. 

Shields finally looking good at WW.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Who has ever won the fight when on their back?


Exactly.

And fatigue sets in.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> Who has ever won the fight when on their back?


People who get significantly more offense than their opponents.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

29-28 Shields


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> He's not losing you knob. What are you, a Brazilian judge?
> 
> Brazil can boo all it wants. Maia is getting outclassed on the ground.
> 
> Shields finally looking good at WW.


Thank you, Shields is doing good so far, but hes gassing a bit


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

And Jake gasses first.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> People who get significantly more offense than their opponents.


Name one.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> He's not losing you knob. What are you, a Brazilian judge?
> 
> Brazil can boo all it wants. Maia is getting outclassed on the ground.
> 
> Shields finally looking good at WW.


Yes, clearly the guy who has taken his opponents back twice while the other guy has been neutralized in guard is being outclassed.

Please alert me when you learn anything about fighitng.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> People who get significantly more offense than their opponents.


Only round Maia is wining so far is the 4th, and possibly the 1st, but I think the first was a draw.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Maia did even less from shields guard...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd say that's 38 - 38 thus far. Dunno if Jake will take a decision in Brazil though.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

3-1 for Shields


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Even after 4 rounds. Jake looks completely gassed.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Name one.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why the **** do you think I could be bothered to name random historical examples of something that is irrelevant.

I'm talking about this fight which Maia is objectively winning under the rules of MMA.

39-37 Maia. Shields needs a finish.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Yes, clearly the guy who has taken his opponents back twice while the other guy has been neutralized in guard is being outclassed.
> 
> Please alert me when you learn anything about fighitng.


Your schtick is tiresome. And you're wrong. Go attempt to wind someone up who actually cares what you have to say :thumb03:


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

39-38 Shields.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Why the **** do you think I could be bothered to name random historical examples of something that is irrelevant.
> 
> I'm talking about this fight which Maia is objectively winning under the rules of MMA.


Because there aren't any. Bas Rutten v Randleman if you're desperate.

If you want to claim things with no basis fine, just know that no one will buy it.

I'm curious to see how this is scored in Brazil. Relatively uneventful fight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Your schtick is tiresome. And you're wrong. Go attempt to wind someone up who actually cares what you have to say :thumb03:


Yet you are the one that had to open your ignorant mouth...

Sorry Im not an idiot and think that a guy who gets two takedowns and takes a guys back and spends 2 and a half minutes winning the grappling is somehow beaten by a guy spending 3 minutes laying in a guys guard not landing any strikes.

You should honestly just stop watching MMA if you are really that simple. 

People wonder why judging is so bad in MMA it's because people are so ignorant to what the **** they are watching they think this shit is acceptable or correct.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Because there aren't any. Bas Rutten v Randleman if you're desperate.
> 
> If you want to claim things with no basis fine, just know that no one will buy it.
> 
> ...




Randleman deserved the win for getting takedowns.

Shields didn't take Maia down...he got taken down repeatedly and scrambled to top position...he got virtually no offense in for most of the fight.


Just because a guy loses rounds because he gets taken down and fishes for triangles that aren't close doesn't mean that guy can get outgrappled thoroughly for half a round and then win by laying on a dude.

It's clueless self-fulfilling nonsense that pretty much ruined grappling in MMA.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

All right CP and rofl, calm it down keep it on the fight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

zzzZZZZzzzz


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Jesus christ elbow him in the temple.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Yet you are the one that had to open your ignorant mouth...
> 
> Sorry Im not an idiot and think that a guy who gets two takedowns and takes a guys back and spends 2 and a half minutes winning the grappling is somehow beaten by a guy spending 3 minutes laying in a guys guard not landing any strikes.
> 
> ...


:sarcastic01:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Wow, can't believe I put 10mil on Maia. Shields is taking this.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Can we all stop pretending Maia has anything for GSP now?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Shields got that


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I dunno.. Draw?

Maia will get the decision but... I think that's a draw personally.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

49-46 Maia.

Easy


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Maia took that shiz. Really not what I was hoping to see, though. Jitz war didn't happen. Starting to think jitz war in mma is a complete myth.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> 49-46 Maia.
> 
> Easy


Shields. :hug:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

3-2 Shields for me


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I scored it for Maia.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

wow .........................................


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Can we all stop pretending Maia has anything for GSP now?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


GSP's grappling is overrated.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah I knew it; awful judges giving him the first.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

No way winning a split in Brazil.... It's, well it's unheard of! 

Don't disagree with it though.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm surprised they got that one right.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, I had that last round even too. I give the fight to Shields, 49-48. Very, very close fight.

I think we can all understand now why GSP wanted no part of Shields on the ground? :confused02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That was 3-2 easy for Maia...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> GSP's grappling is overrated.


Maia would never even come close to getting it there. Is GSP worse on the ground than shields? Pretty sure GSP could neutralize Maia just as easily as shields just did.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Great night for me. I enjoyed the early rounds a lot.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> 49-46 Maia.
> 
> Easy


:wink03:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I just love how quite the crowd is. lol


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

the quietest I've ever heard a decision


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Maia took that shiz. Really not what I was hoping to see, though. Jitz war didn't happen. Starting to think jitz war in mma is a complete myth.


It will be until idiot judges, enabled by clueless fans stop giving guys fights by laying in people's guards.

Maia got every single bit of the offense in this fight.

He lost because he ******* went for shit and lost position?

From now on I'm going to troll this board anytime anyone has the audacity to complain about a "lay and pray" wrestler, because it was stupid people that enabled this nonsense in the first place.


THERE IS ABSOLUTE NO F*CKING HINT OF SCORING CRITERIA THAT GIVES YOU POINTS FOR LAYING IN A GUYS GUARD...ABSOLUTELY NONE


For ****'s sake.


How the **** do you take a guy down twice, take his back and the lose the round because he swept you and layed there?

Holy shit this sport is a joke.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

tell us how you really feel


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Well just another fight to bring up for Shields that he didn't deserve to win.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> It will be until idiot judges, enabled by clueless fans stop giving guys fights by laying in people's guards.
> 
> Maia got every single bit of the offense in this fight.
> 
> ...


Dude, please...

Both had neglible offense. Jake controlled slightly more convincingly, slightly longer.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Really though I do find it a bit frustrating to see some Jake's ineffective offense clearly being weighted in the judging.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

rounds 1,2,3 were shields imo then 4,5 for Maia


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Damn...Maia threw that away in epic fashion. Shields should've got the UD.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I personally had Maia barely edging it 48 - 47. But I won't dispute the decision. It was a close grueling fight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

So disappointed right now.. Good night


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Round One was Maia unless you totally forget the beginning of rounds.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Demian Maia vs. Jon Fitch...Fitch got Fitched.

Demian Maia vs. Jake Shields...Maia got Maia'd.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Shoegazer said:


> Dude, please...
> 
> Both had neglible offense. Jake controlled slightly more convincingly, slightly longer.


Guard =/= control.

But people don't know shit about grappling and this myth somehow formed in MMA to explain the huge amount of American wrestlers winning fights early on....but ok.


The only thing Shields did that resembled actual scoring was a few guard passes...and Maia was FAR more offensive in round 1 on the ground...he actually did shit when he was on top.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> I just love how quite the crowd is. lol


Yeah, they didnt go apesh*t after thier fighter lost. 

I had it 3-2 Shields. Jake was constantly attempting to pass, very active and aggressive. Toss in some well placed and timed elbows and a few punches and its a Jake Shields round.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Really though I do find it a bit frustrating to see some Jake's ineffective laying in guard clearly being weighted in the judging.


Fixed.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Guard =/= control.
> 
> But people don't know shit about grappling and this myth somehow formed in MMA to explain the huge amount of American wrestlers winning fights early on....but ok.


MMA Guard = neutralizing any further offense because you just got put on your ass. Unless of course you pulled guard from standing. Demian didn't.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Yeah, they didnt go apesh*t after thier fighter lost.
> 
> I had it 3-2 Shields.


They weren't awake, that fight was like sleeping with a fat girl and then she decides to shit the bed. It was a compromise, and disappointment, and it left you feeling ashamed and dirty. 

It could also be described as reading Roflcopter troll posting tonight.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

slapshot said:


> Yeah, they didnt go apesh*t after thier fighter lost.
> 
> I had it 3-2 Shields.


If a Brazilian beat a fighter in the US, it wouldn't be that quite.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

There was a lot of great bjj in that fight, and Shields displayed the better ofbthe two. Sweeps count as much as takedowns and Shields clowned him when Shields allowed him to take the back. Maybe some need to go watch more JS fights. He lets people grab guillotines and take his back sometimes because he is better than them.

They are both world champions, so I am not necessarily saying Shields is better than Maia. He clearly beat him tonight in both bjj and mma grappling.

JS being so tired is a testament to DM's defense.

This fight went exactly how I expected with JS dominating but wearing out and winning.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Round One was Maia unless you totally forget the beginning of rounds.


I have it for Shields not because I forgot but because I still think Shields did more damage.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Let's take a look at DA RULEZ





> 1.) "Effective Striking" - Heavier strikes that have a visible impact on the opponent will be given more weight than the number of strikes landed.
> 
> 2.) "Effective Grappling" - judged by considering the amount of successful executions of a legal takedown, reversals and submission attempts.
> 
> ...





> *Judged by considering the amount of successful executions of a legal takedown, reversals and submission attempts. Examples of factors to consider are take downs from standing position to mount position, passing the guard to a dominant position, and bottom position fighters using an active, threatening guard to create submission attempts. Submission attempts which come close to ending a fight will be weighted more highly than attempts which are easily defended. Submission attempts which cause an opponent to weaken or tire from the effort required to defend the technique will also be weighted highly in scoring. High amplitude takedowns and throws which have great impact will be scored more heavily than a takedown which does not have great impact.*




QUICK! GUISE! SOMEONE FIND THE PART ABOUT LAYING IN GUARD!


HURRY I CANT FIND IT!




It would be abso***inglutely amazing if people actually considered the rules when scoring fights rather than this ridiculous preconceived notions based on a potentially corrupt scoring formula used during the early days of MMA to find a way to get American wrestlers more wins....

Top control isn't even a real ******* concept. It's something that was made up by the UFC. It's horseshit.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> Let's take a look at DA RULEZ
> 
> QUICK! GUISE! SOMEONE FIND THE PART ABOUT LAYING IN GUARD!
> 
> ...



In case you missed it, it was right in your first quote.



> 4.) "Cage/Ring Control" - dictating the pace, *place and position of the fight*.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Shoegazer said:


> MMA Guard = neutralizing any further offense because you just got put on your ass. Unless of course you pulled guard from standing. Demian didn't.


Except Demian was the one who got takedowns...Shields simply scrambled to top position.

Not to mention that has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Let's take a look at DA RULEZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that fall under dictating the pace, place and position of the fight? Being on top (on purpose), and not letting the guy on bottom get up/mount any real offense? That is the pace, place and position after all.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Let it go Roflcopter, the decision has been given, it'll never change anything and tbh...you're kinda a fight night buzzkill


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TheAuger said:


> In case you missed it, it was right in your first quote.


Right because he totally dictated the position of the fight. Last I checked Demian Maia took the fight to the ground so he clearly wanted it to be there? Correct?


Also since he went for triangles on his back instead of trying to get up, clearly he was dicatating that he wanted to be on his back and thus was winning the fight.


See I can use asinine, arbitrary logic when it fits my logic as well.

Im guessing Shinya Aoki should've arguably won more rounds against Melendez for every second he trapped Melendez in his guard....afterall we can decide that Aoki wanted to be on his back and thus Gil was actually losing by being in his guard.


Oh wait....thats absolutely ******* retarded.

And if anyone were to actually this argument to defend the most idiotic and least weighted according to the actual rules, scoring critera in MMA...that should be blatantly removed because of how vague and obtuse it is.....they should probably be fired out of cannon into a mental asylum.

brb...Im actually changing my mind. Beltran didn't get robbed.


As you can see Maldonado wanted to be standing, and Beltran wanted to take him down based on the act that he went for a takedown.

Also Maldonado told Beltran to go to the fence and Beltran did...therefore Maldonado determined the position of the fight and was somehow winning.


Genius!

This new age scoring critera has really opened my eyes to the flaws of my old system which was basically scoring effective offense.

It's the little things that matter people!


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Except Demian was the one who got takedowns...Shields simply scrambled to top position.
> 
> Not to mention that has nothing to do with anything.


Top position was not created as some way to judge fights. You know why top position is better in every situation? Because you generate no punching power from the bottom. I dont even get your rant considering maia didnt get off anything on the ground. Basicly what you're saying is if u wanna beat maia u better stand with him or let him take you down and sumbit him. Cause guess what, it's going to be hard to amount to any kind of offense from the bottom. And while jake may not have been that active, he did advance positions. I honestly dont think you understand the intricacies of bbj because if you did you would have seen 4 things - maia going for a sweep, jake defending it, jake passing, maia going for half gaurd sweeps, and rinse and repeat.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Right because he totally dictated the position of the fight. Last I checked Demian Maia took the fight to the ground so he clearly wanted it to be there? Correct?
> 
> 
> Also since he went for triangles on his back instead of trying to get up, clearly he was dicatating that he wanted to be on his back and thus was winning the fight.
> ...


How did Maia get to the bottom? Wasn't he reversed, thus making Shields the one who put him on his back? I don't recall Maia ever pulling guard tonight.

More over, fights are consistently scored for people on top, we all know this, it has always been like this. If you are on top, you are in the dominant position, you are deciding weather the fight stays on the ground or gets stood up, you are in control and you are dictating the pace, the place, and the position. Maia wasn't holding onto Shields tonight, he was trying to get up/get to a better position, it's not like Shields was trying to get up and Maia kept pulling him back down on top of him. Shields was happy in his guard and kept it there as long as he could.

If you disagree with the rule that's one thing, but it is certainly in the rules and it is certainly a deciding factor in a fight like this.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

How many Roflcopter double-posts in one night??????


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

John8204 said:


> the quietest I've ever heard a decision


Loved it! Can't stand Brazilian fans. They the worst in all of MMA.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Loved it! Can't stand Brazilian fans. They the worst in all of MMA.


i like em.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

M.C said:


> How did Maia get to the bottom? Wasn't he reversed, thus making Shields the one who put him on his back? I don't recall Maia ever pulling guard tonight.
> 
> More over, fights are consistently scored for people on top, we all know this, it has always been like this. If you are on top, you are in the dominant position, you are deciding weather the fight stays on the ground or gets stood up, you are in control and you are dictating the pace, the place, and the position. Maia wasn't holding onto Shields tonight, he was trying to get up/get to a better position, it's not like Shields was trying to get up and Maia kept pulling him back down on top of him. Shields was happy in his guard and kept it there as long as he could.
> 
> If you disagree with the rule that's one thing, but it is certainly in the rules and it is certainly a deciding factor in a fight like this.



No it technically wasn't a reversal..not in round 1 at least..more of a scramble


Being on top is not a dominant position. A dominant position is side mount, north south, mount and back control...this is literally basic stuff here.


Maia was trying to submit Jake Shields from his guard, thus deciding which one is dictating the position is absolutely retarded and completely nonsensical.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> you're an idiot. Top position was not created as some way to judge fights. You know why top position is better in every situation? *Because you generate no punching power from the bottom.* I dont even get your rant considering maia didnt get off anything on the ground. Basicly what you're saying is if u wanna beat maia u better stand with him or let him take you down and sumbit him. Cause guess what, it's going to be hard to amount to any kind of offense from the bottom. And while jake may not have been that active, he did advance positions. I honestly dont think you understand the intricacies of bbj because if you did you would have seen 4 things - maia going for a sweep, jake defending it, jake passing, maia going for half gaurd sweeps, and rinse and repeat.



So apparently, in a sport where you can cut people open with elbows(or as Uriah Hall did, KO them outright), or submit people...the only determination of a better position is how much power you can generate in your punches....which Jake Shields did none of...by the way which is even funnier.

By the way you also generate extremely shit power when someone has their legs locked around your hips but you wouldn't know that.


Also, Jake Shields passed to a non-dominant position(not mentioned in the MMA criteria, although passing to a dominant position is), TWICE.

Defending a sweep or sub attempt is not scored.


Also I'm clearly not saying that...Jake Shields won the 2nd round very easily on the merits of taking Maia down and neither guy getting any more offense for the rest of the round...it was very clear...this was one of the few round he didn't get punched in the face, his back taken or taken down multiple times...you know, real things that score....not abstract, obtuse bullshit like "Jake Shields wanted to be in guard so he was winning"

Good job making a really bad post. :thumb03:


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I can't tell if Machida or Maia were robbed by home country judging.

I think the brazilian crowd couldn't tell either. 

Feels good to not be the only one clueless, brah.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> No it technically wasn't a reversal..not in round 1 at least..more of a scramble
> 
> 
> Being on top is not a dominant position. A dominant position is side mount, north south, mount and back control...this is literally basic stuff here.
> ...


you are so uneducated and obviously have never been in guard or had someone in you're guard while they are throwing punches at you. You know how often i get a take down and land in somebodies guard and just stay there because of the specific limitations of being in guard? I almost prefer it. You risk little on you're position and their is not nearly as many sweeps from guard as from half guard or the scramble ability of side control. Anyways, i'm done. Go get educated.




Roflcopter said:


> So apparently, in a sport where you can cut people open with elbows(or as Uriah Hall did, KO them outright), or submit people...the only determination of a better position is how much power you can generate in your punches....which Jake Shields did none of...by the way which is even funnier.
> 
> By the way you also generate extremely shit power when someone has their legs locked around your hips but you wouldn't know that.
> 
> ...


LOL you know why uriah hall won? Cause dill freaking quit. He took the easy way out. He was getting his ass whooped standing and couldn't do anything on the ground. You know what gives you power from guard? Your posture. It doesn't matter if they are in closed guard or not, you can EASILY generate power. You are not generating power when they have you broken down with under hooks or over hooks. That's basics. And if you knew anything at all you would know closed guard is completely USELESS in mma unless you are trying to get a stand up. There's no offense from there. Which is exactly why both of these cream of the crop BJJ practitioners were using rubber guard to set up their sweeps/submissions. That's basics too. Not to mention closed guard gasses out your legs.

EDIT : I said rubber gaurd, I meant to say butterfly.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

So what are you, some hack MMA fighter that abuses the system and somehow thinks it's correct because you aren't good enough to pass and finish a fight or do anything worthwhile?

GTFO....


I'm sure I'll see your next amazing fight on the Bum Fight League's greatest hits...

No one has suggested that being in guard isn't safer...that's why pretty much every bum wrestler with no BJJ pedigree hangs out there all fight, it's nothing new...it just doesn't score.



Im not even sure what you are ranting about...some MMA 101 shit you learned last week or whatever that everyone already knows and has nothing to do with this fight...but ok.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> So what are you, some hack MMA fighter that abuses the system and somehow thinks it's correct because you aren't good enough to pass and finish a fight or do anything worthwhile?
> 
> GTFO....
> 
> ...


It's simple really, you sit in guard, get you're posture, ground and pound, make THEM make a mistake, counter it, advance to a better position.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> No it technically wasn't a reversal..not in round 1 at least..more of a scramble
> 
> 
> Being on top is not a dominant position. A dominant position is side mount, north south, mount and back control...this is literally basic stuff here.
> ...


Top control, be it in guard or side control, is a dominant position in MMA. Do you know how many fights get scored for the guy on top? Almost all of them. Guys have made MMA careers out of taking guys down and being on top, from shields to Hughes, to GSP all the way to Sherk and tossed over to Fitch, and on to the next guy and the next guy. Being on top = in the scoring position.

If you disagree with the scoring that is one thing, but to say that's not how it's scored is wrong. That's how it's scored in MMA right now, like it or not. Could it be changed? Sure. Should it be changed? Possibly. However, that's how it is right now and so that's how this fight was scored.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry that's not in the rules, Im guessing you made that up....wait.

No.

You made that up. Post invalidated.


Actually....considering the rules mentions "passing to a dominant position" it's blatantly wrong...since one cannot pass to full guard....it's simple sequitur logic.



Also Hughes has made a career of being an incredible wrestler with a high workrate in takedowns and ground and pound...not one have I ever said Matt Hughes robbed a guy....however, he actually landed these things called punches on the ground which score.

Same with Fitch.

I'm baffled to how people are mistaking legitimately neutralizing a guys offense for most if not all of the round while landing small blows with getting outfought for 2 minutes and a half before scrambling to guard and laying there...landing all of 4 glancing blows.




xxpillowxxjp said:


> It's simple really, you sit in guard, get you're posture, ground and pound, make THEM make a mistake, counter it, advance to a better position.














I'd love for you to come to my gym and try that I'd tie you in knots.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> you're an idiot. Top position was not created as some way to judge fights. You know why top position is better in every situation? Because you generate no punching power from the bottom. I dont even get your rant considering maia didnt get off anything on the ground. Basicly what you're saying is if u wanna beat maia u better stand with him or let him take you down and sumbit him. Cause guess what, it's going to be hard to amount to any kind of offense from the bottom. And while jake may not have been that active, he did advance positions. I honestly dont think you understand the intricacies of bbj because if you did you would have seen 4 things - maia going for a sweep, jake defending it, jake passing, maia going for half gaurd sweeps, and rinse and repeat.


Top position is a position of advantage in combat, some might not believe it to be in BJJ but thats because you cant strike.

I personally still am of the opinion that it is a position of advantage however so slight in that sport too. I cant think of a fighter that Id rather see on bottom than on top in MMA.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Trix said:


> I can't tell if Machida or Maia were robbed by home country judging.


I think I remember at least two of the judges being US-Americans. Even outside the US at UFC events you mostly see the same names as in the US (state athletic commission judges). So there isn't really a home town judging for non-US athletes.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Sorry that's not in the rules, Im guessing you made that up....wait.
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


If you honestly can't understand that a guy who is on top is scoring points in judges eyes, then I don't know what to say, honestly. it has always been the case in MMA and fights are scored for the guy on top on a consistent basis.

This is pretty simple stuff when it comes to MMA, everybody on this board and everywhere else knows that if you got a guy on top and he's keeping the fight there and controlling position, he's winning the fight in the judges eyes, that's just how it goes.

I don't have anymore to say on it really, obviously the fight was scored based off of Jake's dominant position (top control), that's how fights are scored in this sport right now, if you can't understand it or something then.. well, that's that, nothing more to say on it from my position.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Good attitude.

"The judges are incorrectly scoring fights and are bad so that's the way it is. We will adjust our tolerance and expectations to the poor level of the judges!"


I can only imagine in 2015 when Leonard Garcia clones are winning every fight by giving the press row guys a nice breeze with all of his missing punches and people on this forum retort 

"If you don't think guys missing punches is how they win in the judges eyes then I have nothing to say"


It's hilarious.




slapshot said:


> Top position is a position of advantage in combat, some might not believe it to be in BJJ but thats because you cant strike.
> 
> I personally still am of the opinion that it is a position of advantage however so slight in that sport too. I cant think of a fighter that Id rather see on bottom than on top in MMA.




It's completely bogus though because when you consider that


A: The reason for the ineffective displays of grappling we usually see in an MMA fight is due to stalling on the bottom and lack of aggression, thus leaving no room for punches, elbows and guard passes.

and/or 

B: The reason for the ineffective displays of grappling we usually see in an MMA fight is due to the stalling on top and lack of aggression, thus leaving no room for submissions and sweeps.



Both are mutually exclusive and completely neutral.


If a guy like Ben Saunders wants to clamp on to a guy and cry about a standup, you will see absolutely nothing happening.


Hell the whole concept of a ref standup is supposed to be that when on the ground and in guard, the fighters are deadlocked so they reset them standing....I've always hated the rule by when you understand the spirit of it, it makes a lot more sense than "GUY ON TOP. TOP GUY WIN"..



Also to Life B Ez, Doug Marshall robbing Sultan Aliev came to mind....now that actually was a robbery because Aliev got repeated offense in the forms of takedowns while Marshall just flailed away ineffectively with small punches from his back and still somehow won...but that came to mind actually


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone who says guard is a neutral position in MMA is plain clueless. It's neutral in pure grappling, but MMA has a real big difference. You can strike.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

And?

You can strike on the feet as well. So that must not be neutral either


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Good attitude.
> 
> "The judges are incorrectly scoring fights and are bad so that's the way it is. We will adjust our tolerance and expectations to the poor level of the judges!"
> 
> ...


Sorry man, you're just bitter. Shields won and I agree with the decision, besides Shields was very active.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> And?
> 
> You can strike on the feet as well. So that must not be neutral either


One of you isn't fighting against gravity with no ability to use your hips or push off the floor to generate force when you're both on the feet. 

I can debate semantics as much as you'd like, I would however prefer a quality discussion, where one person does not attempt to "win" by petty fogging the entire discuss.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I wanted Maia to win... but he didn't. I'm not even debating the decision.

Copter is on his way to another banning.

At least there's one good thing coming from tonight :laugh:

Edit, did Copter also just say how he would beat someone up if they "came to his gym"? Holy hell. That is awesome...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Jake Shields beat Maia everywhere on the ground here... That was nice!!


----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> *Except Demian was the one who got takedowns...Shields simply scrambled to top position.*
> 
> Not to mention that has nothing to do with anything.


Exactly. Shields reversed him and thus ended up in a dominant position. You acting like Demian Maia wanted to be on his back when he clearly didn't...it was a close fight so stop being silly.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I wanted Maia to win... but he didn't. I'm not even debating the decision.
> 
> Copter is on his way to another banning.
> 
> ...


He sure did... Right after he posted a 'We've got a badass' meme in an attempt to belittle another poster who showed that he knew what he was talking about when it comes to actually fighting. :sarcastic09:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hate Shields. Love Maia. Shields won a close fight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I still want Maia to get his shot against GSP, I think he would be more successful against someone trying to be active on top. But with this fight I have a feeling he slid way down, not necessarily in ranking but in hype as well.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I wanted Maia to win... but he didn't. I'm not even debating the decision.
> 
> Copter is on his way to another banning.
> 
> ...


I'm in copter! Where do you train?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Jake Shields' best win in the UFC is a highly controversial decision against Martin Kampmann.
> 
> Needless to say, his ability is greatly overstated.


You were saying? LOL I bet now you think Maia is the best win of his career. People are going way too far discrediting wins outside the UFC it's hilarious. Jake was beating UFC fighters while not in the UFC. Just because at that moment the glove didn't have the magic 3 letters doesn't discredit his victories over high level competition.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

I gave it to Shields 4-1 tbh. Can see an argument for Maia taking last 2 rounds but either way I felt Shields won it pretty comfortably.


----------



## Bison (Jan 7, 2013)

I like Jake Shields as a person but as a mixed martial artist, he's loathsome to watch. Once he secures top position he hangs on for dear life and looks like he's about to shit his pants. His striking is some of the worst I've seen in the UFC, his takedowns aren't very good, and his ground and pound is about as powerful as a Hello Kitty cumshot.

I also find it hilarious that despite getting outstruck and securing no takedowns, he still won the fight. I guess you can say what you want about Shields, but he always finds a way to win and it's often the ugliest way possible. 3 of his 4 wins are split decisions and all of his four wins you could have given to the other guy. I thought Kampmann, Akiyama, and Maia beat him fairly convincingly. Woodley could have but was entirely too tentative and let Shields pick him apart with his horrible striking.

I must be in the minority here but I gave the fight to Maia 49-46 with Shields winning the second.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I'm in copter! Where do you train?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


HUH, at Jim's dojo they dont let us spar or roll with the children.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

You guys are getting trolled hard by 'copter. 

But I will say this: I agree with him that being on top/in guard is _not_ a dominant position, per se.

When two fighters are locked up on the ground, please name me the _only_ position from which they will be stood up by the ref.

.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

H33LHooK said:


> When two fighters are locked up on the ground, please name me the _only_ position from which they will be stood up by the ref.


Side control.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

aerius said:


> Side control.


Full mount if Mazagatti is the ref


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

aerius said:


> Side control.


There is no rule that says you can only stand a fight up from full guard if thats what he's implying. If the fight stalls they can stand it up from (not that I agree) any position and have. But this fight didn't stall for any length of time.

*Its Demian Maia people* he cant just push a knee down and burst from half guard to full mount or advance without protecting himself or he'd end up asleep. 

Watch it again, Shields was ALWAYS looking to pass and was landing some hard elbows here and there and defending Maia's set ups and Maia was actively attempting to set Jake up alot. 

I thought it was a good fight even though it lacked in the stand up, it was back and forth on the ground with sweeps position changes and sub attempts.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea .... all i have to say about this fight ... jake shields most booring fighter in that div


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Killz said:


> Full mount if Mazagatti is the ref


Didn't he also stand up someone while they were sinking in a triangle??


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Man, only now I could watch the fight. I have to hate Jake Shields now (not really) because there's no way he deserves to climb toward GSP again with this ugly win and at the same time he made clear Maia would be nullified even worse by the champion. Reality check, I guess.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I find it funny how everyone was like "oh Maia will sub Shields" " oh Maia has better BJJ than Shields" then when Shields beats Maia, on the ground you still hear people saying shields sucks, and that GSP would wreck Maia on the ground. Shields might not be exciting to most people but he deserves more respect, he's an amazing ground fighter.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Shields definitely impressed with his ground game.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Jake has amazing grappling, no doubt, but someone said while Maia Fitched Fitch, Jake Maia'ed Maia, what *clearly didn't happen*. He won merely by staying on top more often, but in no way he ragdolled Maia the way Maia ragdolled Fitch.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Jake has amazing grappling, no doubt, but someone said while Maia Fitched Fitch, Jake Maia'ed Maia, what *clearly didn't happen*. He won merely by staying on top more often, but in no way he ragdolled Maia the way Maia ragdolled Fitch.


Nope, it certainly wasn't that impressive. Maia's win over Fitch was jaw dropping at some moments, where as this was more of a stalemate, neither guy really got any serious offense going and it was more of the guy on top having a better position therefore winning the rounds.

Still, I thought Maia would get the better of him on the ground and Shields certainly impressed and did exactly what he had to do to get the win.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

To me this fight went as expected. Very rarely do you see 2 of the very best bjj practitioners tap each other out. The wrestling during the scrambles was the difference. Shields' takedowns are beyond disgusting. Like the guy doesn't even change levels when he goes for a takedown, just goes in head and back down. Maia initiated the action, ended up in the clinch, got the takedown but shields had good enough wrestling from the scramble position to end up in top control and that was the story of the fight. 

IMO if maia just kept it standing he would have won. I wish he would have atleast tried it considering shields glaring weakness is his stand up. But sometimes to make a statement you have to beat a guy where he is best at and this time maia came up short. That was always one of the things that made me love Fedor, he wasn't afraid to jump in werdums guard, wrestle with randleman, or strike with cro cop. he just came in there to win and get out.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> To me this fight went as expected. Very rarely do you see 2 of the very best bjj practitioners tap each other out. The wrestling during the scrambles was the difference. Shields' takedowns are beyond disgusting. Like the guy doesn't even change levels when he goes for a takedown, just goes in head and back down. Maia initiated the action, ended up in the clinch, got the takedown but shields had good enough wrestling from the scramble position to end up in top control and that was the story of the fight.
> 
> IMO if maia just kept it standing he would have won. I wish he would have atleast tried it considering shields glaring weakness is his stand up. But sometimes to make a statement you have to beat a guy where he is best at and this time maia came up short. That was always one of the things that made me love Fedor, he wasn't afraid to jump in werdums guard, wrestle with randleman, or strike with cro cop. he just came in there to win and get out.


Fedor sat in Nog's guard for 95% of their fights during a time when nobody in their right mind would even consider hopping in that guard, it was the most feared guard in the world of MMA. Crazy stuff, Fedor is awesome.

It was definitely the wrestling that kept Shields having the edge.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> It was definitely the wrestling that kept Shields having the edge.


Yep. (Wrestling + BJJ) > BJJ.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

I may be alone in this, but I thought it was a brilliant fight. I was worried we'd see a crappy kickboxing match, but it was a positional grappling masterclass.

And yeah, I scored it 48-47 Shields.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Sports_Nerd said:


> I may be alone in this, but I thought it was a brilliant fight. I was worried we'd see a crappy kickboxing match, but it was a positional grappling masterclass.
> 
> And yeah, I scored it 48-47 Shields.


Not alonem I'm with you, felt the exact same way


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Wasn't too surprised the fight went like that, but I was guessing it would be Maia getting the edge.

Also happy to see a certain dolt with a pink name, finally.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

~Is this fight worth of watching or am i gonna be sleeping by the 3rd?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

AmdM said:


> ~Is this fight worth of watching or am i gonna be sleeping by the 3rd?


You might just be sleeping by the 2nd.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

If you've seen the first round, you've seen them all.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

AmdM said:


> ~Is this fight worth of watching or am i gonna be sleeping by the 3rd?


the first three rounds were better than the last two. I enjoyed this fight quite a bit


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

The fight was okay. I've come to realize that one of the big things for me that determines how exciting a fight is would be the threat of a finish. It does not matter if it is someone being rocked by a strike or someone being locked in to a sub that seems dangerous, I find the threat of a finish is what makes me excited when i'm watching a fight.

This fight did not really have that. It was a good fight, but I would never re-watch it for pleasure.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> *Who has ever won the fight when on their back?*












:thumb02:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> :thumb02:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> :thumb02:


By judges decision. He was stating that Maia was doing more from the bottom, which he wasn't


----------

